# need help identifying this ribbon cable



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

If you have a schematic it should tell you the wiring for that ribbon cable. Its also color coded so if you suspect you have a wiring problem you can always ring it out. Also, any electronic store should sell that ribbon cable by the foot or roll and you can buy the end connectors male female etc. You will also have to buy the crimping tool as well. Some times we have the ribbon cables similar to those going to harddrives and they get twisted up or they get pinched and then they get burned up. And we have to replace them.


----------



## DJTheC (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks like a computer IDE cable to me; 40 wire.


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been to a couple electronic stores already and it's strange that no one has seen cable like this before. The standard color coded ribbon cable yes, but not paired up with the gray wires (insulators?) and the white wires like that. It looks to be custom made for something but what exactly, I don't know? 

I should also mention that this particular cable dates back to the early 80's and before so I'm not sure if it's being used today (hence me posting it here in the Vintage Electrical section) but it is possible it's still around. My take is that it's a data cable of some kind but again, I have no idea. My need for this particular cable is purely cosmetic, BTW. 

Thanks for the help everyone, I appreciate it immensely. 

propguy


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

could be a special made cable for the manufacturer of the equipment.

They still around? Give 'em a call.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you trying to make a Proton Pack?


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

nap said:


> could be a special made cable for the manufacturer of the equipment.
> 
> They still around? Give 'em a call.


My gut tells me that it is a specialty cable. Not sure who the manufacturer would be though. 



aricsavage said:


> Are you trying to make a Proton Pack?


Already made one.  I used a 60 pin Spectra-Strip ribbon cable but would really like to find the other cable, or one similar to it. 

When this thing's done it will have all the same lighting effects it had in the films.

propguy


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

propguy said:


> My gut tells me that it is a specialty cable. Not sure who the manufacturer would be though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was suggesting calling the manufacturer of the entire piece of equipment, not just the cable. The manufacturer of that whole gizmo you have there is who I was referring to.


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

The crazy contraption in the picture is a movie prop built in the early 80's. Nothing more than a fiberglass shell with cosmetic details and electronics. All information regarding it's initial construction is long gone. A majority of the parts are indeed found surplus electronic/pneumatic items so it's assumed the cable is to. It certainly wasn't made specifically for the prop. It came from "something". All electronic guys I've talked to say they've never seen a cable like this before so I assumed it might be electrical and not electronic, if that makes sense. 

propguy


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

propguy said:


> The crazy contraption in the picture is a movie prop built in the early 80's. Nothing more than a fiberglass shell with cosmetic details and electronics. All information regarding it's initial construction is long gone. A majority of the parts are indeed found surplus electronic/pneumatic items so it's assumed the cable is to. It certainly wasn't made specifically for the prop. It came from "something". All electronic guys I've talked to say they've never seen a cable like this before so I assumed it might be electrical and not electronic, if that makes sense. propguy


If your 'contraption' is "Nothing more than a fiberglass shell with cosmetic details and electronics", then install a cosmetic cable to match!

I have never seen a similar cable/connector, too.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

HighWirey said:


> If your 'contraption' is "Nothing more than a fiberglass shell with cosmetic details and electronics", then install a cosmetic cable to match!
> 
> I have never seen a similar cable/connector, too.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


LOL, that's exactly what I'm trying to do....find a ribbon cable that matches. The ongoing problem is that no one anywhere has seen a cable like this. My hope is that someone who has seen this before will chime in with some info. 

propguy


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

If you can find some old factory machines somewhere, you may find something similar if not the same as this.
It does look like an old control cable for an old 38" circular saw that I used to run when I worked for ALCAN. It was built in the 50's-60's and was used for chopping round log ingot into billets for the presses.
Hope this helps.


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

Very interesting! 

I'll look into it, thanks Ecopat! :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

aricsavage said:


> Are you trying to make a Proton Pack?


Nice pickup on the Ghostbusters "proton pack"! I missed that in the original picture.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

The ghost trap in the top left gave it away.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you tried www.digikey.com or http://www.winchesterelectronics.com/products/index.asp
yet?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

propguy said:


> LOL, that's exactly what I'm trying to do....find a ribbon cable that matches. The ongoing problem is that no one anywhere has seen a cable like this. My hope is that someone who has seen this before will chime in with some info. propguy


You have answered your own conundrum "no one anywhere has seen a cable like this".

If no one has ever seen one, install a phake!! Sorry.

I know some of you guys are _really_ purists . . .


Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe its for some stepping motors you have inside maybe 2 or 3 motors inside.
Some think stepping motors are only electronics but also often used for industrial and commercial shops


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not to add to an old thread that was just dredged up, but I missed this one the first go 'round. That's Amphenol's SpectraStrip Twist-n-Flat twisted pair ribbon cable. It was used in the old IBM System 38 stuff. 

http://www.spectra-strip.amphenol.com/ecpartsearch3.cfm?partID=361&cfid=76300&cftoken=23852515


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Call Dr.Venkman and ask him where he got it from...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a prophouse where you can buy all that proton pack stuff directly, including the ribbon cable with the special "connector" on the end.
http://www.multimediamayhem.net/partsforsale.htm










Heck, they even sell the "ghost trap" thingy already made:


----------



## propguy (Apr 23, 2008)

The Spectrastrip was used in the second movie and is a bit different than the cable in the first movie. I have that right now but would really like to find ( or at least identify) the other type. 

Here's my monster as of now...










Thanks for the input!

Propguy


----------

